# 2013-2014 Ice Fishing Success Pictures!



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

This was a fun thread last year so let's get it going again. Keep us office-bound guys entertained.


----------



## MastrBaitr88 (Dec 25, 2013)

Me and the wife went out last night.

The wife with the biggest crappie of the night.

 

Crappie caught on inlaws prvt lake.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Man, none of ya'll are catching any fish.


----------



## FireUpChips (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's a couple for you from 12/30 and 1/1. Pike was 29 inches. Lost him at the hole on one tip up and then caught him on another about an hour later with my other treble still in his mouth. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## walleyeassasin (Jan 9, 2010)

The bay.better then being at work

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icejunky (Dec 30, 2010)

Speared two big ones in five minutes!

Sent from my XT1030 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Few trips from this season.

































Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHorDie (Sep 30, 2008)

6 fow Saginaw River

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

Few so far...














































<*)))>{


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Some good eats right there.



Ice Scratcher said:


> Few so far...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chipnaputt (Jan 22, 2013)

Found one nice gill so far this year to go with the usual ones.


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Diesel4mee (Jan 1, 2013)

Small guy only 24 inches. Got him on the west flats of Whitmore


----------



## tipupking87 (Jan 4, 2014)

38in12lb northern and a couple 28ers and 30 we kept ..10+ pikes caught on tip ups great day..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Caught my first Northern today. 30" on the nose.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## phd265 (Jun 6, 2007)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

Got these today


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

phd265 said:


> View attachment 54369
> View attachment 54370
> 
> 
> ...


No walleyes??
:evilsmile


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

cscott711 said:


> Caught my first Northern today. 30" on the nose.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Good work. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mrlucky (Sep 13, 2006)

Few this morning. I love it when it snows.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigMike82 (Oct 24, 2011)

Only went once so far this year, but this is what we got


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

12-27


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

One of my most valuable pictures ever taken, 2 days ago..

My daughter's first time on the ice, and her first fish from the hard water...










That fish was a keeper for sure!! It was a chunky 8" pumpkin seed...

Tight lines guys!

<*)))>{


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

Got these monster gills last weekend. Ended up with my limit in about 3 hours.


----------



## MUFF (Dec 22, 2010)

From around new years. SORRY PICS WON'T LOAD

Sent from my SCH-I545L using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice fish guys!!! Haven't had a chance to get out.. All this snow has me working all the time.. Maybe ill get a chance to get on the water!! Keep the pics coming!!

A setback is a setup for a comeback


----------



## TKZOutdoors (Aug 22, 2013)

Ahill2climb said:


> Got these monster gills last weekend. Ended up with my limit in about 3 hours.


Those are some slabs niceee !


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

Got my biggest pike with a spear today. 36 3/4" fatty.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

AllSpecieAngler said:


> Got my biggest pike with a spear today. 36 3/4" fatty.
> View attachment 54836


That's awesome. I'm afraid to try spearing out of fear I'll be hooked.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

cscott711 said:


> That's awesome. I'm afraid to try spearing out of fear I'll be hooked.


I've gone quite a bit since I was little, but never speared anything until a couple years ago with my buddy FireFighter. I've been addicted ever since, especially since pike is one of my favorite fish to eat.


----------



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

TKZOutdoors said:


> Those are some slabs niceee !



Thanks! The biggest 4 were right at 10" and I don't think I kept anything under 9". I'll be heading out tomorrow morning to get some more.


----------



## TKZOutdoors (Aug 22, 2013)

Ahill2climb said:


> Thanks! The biggest 4 were right at 10" and I don't think I kept anything under 9". I'll be heading out tomorrow morning to get some more.


Let me know where to meet!


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

Some decent craps in a mixed bag 















The bass that only exist in the winter. 









And lastly my best fishing buddy in his third ice season.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

mhodnettjr said:


> View attachment 55193
> 
> Some decent craps in a mixed bag
> View attachment 55194
> ...


Very cool! 3rd season already? Dang, I should be asking him for a few tips cuz I can't catch a thing this year :lol:


----------



## nickt (Dec 21, 2010)

Did well on the perch with a few buddies. Biggest was about 11.5".


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

My son's first pike!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## liwak1kc (Jan 26, 2013)

Saginaw river success

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

cscott711 said:


> Very cool! 3rd season already? Dang, I should be asking him for a few tips cuz I can't catch a thing this year :lol:


Yeah he's 4. I started him when he was 2. It used to be 2 minutes of fishing and an hour of playing with the minnows. He's much more interested in the fishing these days.
Here's a dandy bluegill he caught and a mess he and I caught together. 
Of course, like his dad, he enjoys them as table fare as well.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Got a few nice gills today... Majority came on a small swedish pimple tipped with a waxie jigged in 10fow

A setback is a setup for a comeback


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

My largest inland lake perch. The other is a master angler sucker I caught on a tipup rigged for walleye. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## midmimike (Jan 4, 2014)

Do some research on Blue Gils and their growth. Keeping all the 9in plus fish you can catch is horrible management of a lake. Within a few years the smaller fish with less than ideal genetics will be overpopulating. Being big doesn't only mean they are old. They must have the genetics to reach that size. Just food for thought.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Welcome to the forum.
Your "management" ideas only work on certain bodies of water. _I agree _with that on smaller bodies of water - but the bigger ones will support far too much BIO-mass for anglers to have much, if any effect whatsoever.
A few of the places I fish regularly will produce 9 and 10 inch fish - and it gets hammered hard; I've even gone during the week and had friends _*ask me if it was Saturday *_because of all the fisherman. I just say : "No the word is out, the bite's hot right now" and they are amazed at the number of people.
One particular body of water I fish gives up big quality fish like this year after year. 
On another note - some of the game fish are challenging to get a "keeper" sized fish at regular intervals, but they are well fed and the year classes of bluegills are spread well over "time" to keep them well fed. Any body of water can hold only so much "tonnage" of fish or other aquatic life.
The guys that fish LSC would also argue this as well, since there are some mighty big fish there also and I am on the West side of Michigan.
I'm sure there are guys that pile their freezers with MORE than their legal possession limit, but slob fisherman are something us folks that abide by the rules are stuck having to deal with.
I usually try to keep perch in the 8-1/2"-9" range and gills are fine in the 7-1/2" to 8-1/2" range when I have a choice of releasing them.
If I am pulling fish from 30 to 60 FOW they usually won't make it - so I often keep smaller fish if I hook them.
It takes all kinds.
Enjoy,

RAS


----------



## Dantana (Dec 3, 2009)

Saginaw Bay


----------



## lee001 (Jan 7, 2012)

midmimike said:


> Do some research on Blue Gils and their growth. Keeping all the 9in plus fish you can catch is horrible management of a lake. Within a few years the smaller fish with less than ideal genetics will be overpopulating. Being big doesn't only mean they are old. They must have the genetics to reach that size. Just food for thought.


Everything I've read on the subject say's , There is no way that fishermen using a hook and line system could ever effect the population of fish on any average lake .. I use to think the same thing, The truth is there are many other factor's to consider other than , just the fishermen.


----------



## midmimike (Jan 4, 2014)

What I have seen seems to suggest that on a lake that can support a steady population of larger fish angler pressure can effect the size of fish. Not number of fish but size. How many easily accessible lakes have gone south in terms of large panfish? Yes weed growth, forage, weather etc.. effects panfish populations but we can't control all factors.


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

Thought this was a pic thread?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

bansheejoel said:


> Thought this was a pic thread?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


_*IT IS.*_
Let's get back on topic folks.....


----------



## MUFF (Dec 22, 2010)

Saginaw bay 1-26-14 4 man limit

Sent from my SCH-I545L using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

2 man limit, early december


----------



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

midmimike said:


> Do some research on Blue Gils and their growth. Keeping all the 9in plus fish you can catch is horrible management of a lake. Within a few years the smaller fish with less than ideal genetics will be overpopulating. Being big doesn't only mean they are old. They must have the genetics to reach that size. Just food for thought.




I think it's funny how some people can put out general statements like this without knowing any of the facts about the particular bodies of water. I've been keeping limits of slab gills out of the lake I fish for years and the fishing keeps getting better with bigger gills being caught each year.


----------



## mrlucky (Sep 13, 2006)

Tonight before the storm.


Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

mrlucky said:


> Tonight before the storm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app




Those are some great looking perch! Nice Job!


----------



## Lambdin34 (Dec 26, 2013)

Yesterday...


----------



## Lambdin34 (Dec 26, 2013)

Today...


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)




----------



## hatchetman56 (Dec 21, 2010)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

Trip to the sagnasty! It was a good day! This was my dads second trip for eyes and his first time catching one, out of his first 3 one was 16" then a 14", then his 3rd was a 27incher. Finished with 6 keepers.

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## liwak1kc (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice fish. That's a quality eye

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks like we must've caught all the fish! :lol:


----------



## Tcfishman (Feb 8, 2011)

West GT bay.


----------



## Salmon Seeker (Aug 23, 2010)

24 1/2 and 28 1/2








25 and 26








Big speck was 11 1/2


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm in. 
Crane Creek Ohio


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Da bay


----------



## liwak1kc (Jan 26, 2013)

Took 4 home last weekend on the river with my biggest yet. 26" in length 15.25" girth

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

2-10's!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> 2-10's!


Nice!
:evilsmile


----------



## Dantana (Dec 3, 2009)

Saginaw Bay gold


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

Dantana said:


> Saginaw Bay gold


Vary nice! I have yet to get them on the ice! 

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eyepod (Dec 31, 2010)

Saginaw river limit..


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Brothers gettin them up in Alaska.


----------



## MUFF (Dec 22, 2010)

Lake Erie 

Sent from my SCH-I545L using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## slabslayer34 (Dec 23, 2012)

Lake macatawa

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sliver Sidejob (Feb 5, 2008)

Green glow jig head w/ stinger deadstick.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Mint- those are some nice eyes, I can't believe how "thick" they are. Did you find anything interesting in their bellies? Great thread folks!

Marc


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally got another one to post..

My best ever walleye, Crane Creek, 30.5 inches, 10lbs, yesterday..










Best of luck to all!!

<*)))>{


----------



## Bullet6911 (Jul 1, 2012)

15 n a 1/2 incher and 2.02 lbs. My biggest ever! 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jasona44 (Oct 29, 2011)

Holy smokes bullet!! Was that caught in Michigan?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bullet6911 (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes it was. And to think I was gonna head,to devils lake north dakota for perch! Lol. Had em in my back yard practically this whole time on a private lake. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

